# Ati Tool feat. Cat.6.6 :-(



## dertimaushh (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey folks,

i've installed Cat.6.6 and now i've got probs with Ati Tool. Under Cat 6.5 my Ati Tool Settings were: 3D 630/810 @1,275V 2D 180/250 @1V. Everythings worked perfect and rock stable. Now somethings sets my card from Ati Tools 2d Mode to 339/693 when i start a movie. When i set it back in 3d mode my sys hangs up.   Are there any new Services (from Cat 6.5 to 6.6) that take over control?


thx


tim


----------



## Juggernaut1987 (Jun 28, 2006)

Im having an error message when starting atitool saying that some Ati service is setting the 2d and 3d clocks itself. Maybe that is the problem.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 28, 2006)

u have to disable the ati proggy that sets the 2d and 3d mode.. cant remember what its called put there is plenty written about it..

trog


----------



## dertimaushh (Jun 28, 2006)

This is my prob. Normaly i know which Services are responsible for 2D/3D Mode switching. 
I've disabled these Services: Ati HotKeyPooler &  AtiSmart

With Cat. 6.5 everything went right. 

@Juggernaut1987: I get no error message by ati tool at startup.


----------



## Juggernaut1987 (Jun 29, 2006)

Maybe this helps.


----------



## dertimaushh (Jun 29, 2006)

Here are my settings:





Ati2evxx.exe isn't active.


----------



## THunDA (Jun 29, 2006)

dertimaushh said:
			
		

> Hey folks,
> 
> i've installed Cat.6.6 and now i've got probs with Ati Tool. Under Cat 6.5 my Ati Tool Settings were: 3D 630/810 @1,275V 2D 180/250 @1V. Everythings worked perfect and rock stable. Now somethings sets my card from Ati Tools 2d Mode to 339/693 when i start a movie. When i set it back in 3d mode my sys hangs up.   Are there any new Services (from Cat 6.5 to 6.6) that take over control?
> 
> ...


I have the same exact problem but for me its with any driver newer then 6.3.. This is with 32bit and 64bit windows.. If I use the 6.3's ATI Tool will work perfect in both windows.. 

Ive seen quite a few people with this problem but no solution yet.. 

If anyone has any suggestions I would be willing to try anything to get the newer drivers to work with ATI Tool.. CCC works ok but the limit of 690/800 really stinks when you have a card that clocks well.


----------



## Stinger_PY (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a similar problem.
We have to wait until a new version of ATITool comes out.
Meanwhile use Catalyst 6.3... yeah, i know it sucks to use old drivers...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 30, 2006)

an update is needed and wiz hasn't supplied one as of yet.
The problem is with ATI TOOL not Cat 6.6 
I too have had the same problem...nothing works unless I use Cat 6.3 anything beyond that and I cannot use ATI TOOL.


----------



## Mitolo (Jun 30, 2006)

dertimaushh said:
			
		

> This is my prob. Normaly i know which Services are responsible for 2D/3D Mode switching.
> I've disabled these Services: Ati HotKeyPooler &  AtiSmart
> 
> With Cat. 6.5 everything went right.
> ...



Ati HotKeyPooler Disabled  and  AtiSmart is how I get my CrossFire to work with no more fuck ups


----------



## dertimaushh (Jun 30, 2006)

With Cat. 6.5 everything worked perfect


----------



## OOTay (Jun 30, 2006)

then use cat. 6.5


----------



## dertimaushh (Jun 30, 2006)

For sure, that's my only alternative at the moment. But didn't somebody know where this prob is caused by? Maybe it is caused by some service that starts when i open a movie file.  

What says Wizzard to this issue?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 30, 2006)

Anyone with Cat 6.6 with a x1900xtx/xt still able to use ATI TOOL?


----------



## Mitolo (Jun 30, 2006)

EastCoasthandle said:
			
		

> Anyone with Cat 6.6 with a x1900xtx/xt still able to use ATI TOOL?


yes and in CF mode too


----------



## dertimaushh (Jul 1, 2006)

hmm..... used cat uninstall and installed Cat 6.5 but same issue  . Now i've installed Cat. 6.3 and  everyting works great. 2D Mode @ 0,820V (perfect for 24/7) 3D @1,275V. Now more "Movie issue" 

Goodbye England


----------



## Slammed94 (Jul 6, 2006)

I can no longer play BF2 with ATi Tool running.  I have to set it back to normal speeds then launch the game or it will lock up my computer after the splash screen. 

I also have issues when it switches between 2D and 3D and how it messes with IQ.  For example I will have everything maxed out and when I go into a game nothing will be on, a jaggy blurry mess.  But if I take that off, and manually select my speeds it will apply my settings.  I have tested this with 5 different drivers, and as soon as I uninstalled ATi Tool everything worked fine.


----------



## Stinger_PY (Jul 6, 2006)

Someone posted this in another part of this ATITool forum (I'm sorry for not remembering who it was, cause i just copied the text some time ago).
As far as i know, it only happens with X1800 and X1900 series.


> Avoid using CCC 6.4 as the driver itself switches clocks when detecting video of any kind, whether DivX, WMV, any capture-video window, etc. This is caused by the major changes implemented since CCC 6.4 for video... CCC will switch clocks to 400/600 when video is detected, even when just a video from a game (intro-movie for example) is playing. It saves the clocks before switching and uses an offset. If you used ATItool to "temper" with the clocks, it will switch back using the (now) wrong offset, switching back clocks to god knows what (funny is mine switched to mem. 666 once LOL) and it means it can switch back clocks to something the card cannot handle at current voltage: -> crash...
> This indicates the driver doesn't account for the current "real" clocks, it just assumes clocks are what CCC is telling them to be.
> 
> In simple words, CCC 6.4 makes use of ATITool impossible, even the service is disabled...


In my own tests, i had the same problem with Catalyst 6.4 and 6.5.
Still did not try the new 6.6.
Did anyone allready try the new Catalyst 6.6 ?


----------

